# General > Birdwatching >  Loch Garton Osprey Chicks

## nightowl

The news from Loch Garton has been really sad over the past week. There have been many tragic happenings there over the years  but this time it all seems so senseless. What difference to the whole scheme of things if the chicks and their mother had been fed until the wee ones were better able to be left alone and EJ could have taken over the fishing when she was stronger.

I know and understand all the arguments for not interfering with nature but "hello", they have interfered well in the past when it has suited them. The ringing I could understand, but the satellite tagging just seemed a huge disaster, costing thousands, and in the end what did it achieve. They knew from previous information where the birds flew to in Africa and how they spent their time there. All it did tell us was when and where the chicks died as they inevitably did.

With modern equipment at their disposal. A drone could have delivered fish to them all a couple of times a day. They would soon have become used to the buzzing for a couple of minutes, especially if fish suddenly appeared.
The stronger they became, the more able to deal with intruders they would also become. Then if the worst happened and the nest did indeed fail, at least some attempt to save them would have been made.

----------


## Margaret M.

I am sooo glad I stopped watching -- it's sad enough to just read about it. I totally agree with you, there is no good reason not to supplement feeding in a dire situation. I hope they abandoned that atrocious satellite tagging, totally inhumane and I still believe it was the cause of the one flying off in the wrong direction.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I had to give up watching a few years ago because of the emotional turmoil that it was causing me. Nature does seem cruel at times.

----------


## maggie

I had no intentions of watching again this year but when there was a mention about Odin going missing, on the news, I had a wee peek. Sorry now I did. I never will understand the reluctance to intervene when the raptors are starving, but quite happily fill the bird feeders daily for the seed eaters. Surely the big birds deserve as much care as the wee ones and squirrels!!

----------

